# Reading out Twitch chat to streamer



## Charlie (Apr 14, 2014)

I was wondering as to whether anyone has to coding knowledge or found previously a way in which you could program a bot in order to read twitch chat and then forward it to say mumble or windows speech recognition in order to get it basically to read twitch chat out to you. That way you can focus on your game while still answering twitch chat and if you have say xanbot setup correctly the suck my dicks etc, will be banned and so not read since all it will say is message deleted


----------



## Schalla (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't think that you really want this. Imagine when there are 15+ ppl talking in the chat.


----------



## t2t2 (May 1, 2014)

I'm not sure if it still works (haven't tested it since making it), but 2 years ago I kinda made something like that


----------



## Allbeert (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a setup like that on my stream, but it is more of a hack than a standalone program. 

I wrote a chatbot in python. What it did was simply make the bot copy to the clipboard any message received. Then, I installed a simple text to speech program which reads any changes to the clipboard. 

If you have any questions, just PM me to my twitch account. (It's Allbeert as well)


----------

